# Marge's Post on Renting Exchange Weeks



## Purduece (Jan 10, 2006)

Trying to access Marges thread 6226 re: renting ban on exchange weeks.  It is referenced several places but the links are not working.  Any suggestions,??

Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 10, 2006)

That thread no longer appears to be in place.  We'll have to try to get Madge to re-post information on the subject.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 11, 2006)

At our request, Madge has added a new post re *RCI's Policy Prohibitng Rental/Sale of Deposits/Exchanges*:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15626

I've found one thread ( http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10865 ) that linked to the missing one, and have relinked to the new one.  If you find any other threads linking to the missing thread 6226, please let us know.  (The search engine apparently doesn't search within link addresses.)


----------



## ndonovan (Jan 12, 2006)

*Marge's post on renting*

I made her response a sticky at the top of the "Ask RCI" board.


----------

